# WTB: 179 crossbows, 181 world piste or 179 piste pipes



## the lorax (Oct 29, 2005)

looking for this years or last years, new or used, with or without bindings


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

Confluence Kayaks/Tele just yesterday got in the World Piste 181's ski's your lookin for, also have 7tm or Rottefella bindings to go with them.

Stop in and take a look.


----------

